# ppl that are over the age of 25 are oldcels tbh



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

if there not in a relationship/married imo


at that ppoint, you should be in a healty ltr relationship or married.

either that or dead like Zyzz imo, die young to escape the age pill rather than to live life as an oldcel


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 16, 2018)

Copo


----------



## Lil_KINJA (Nov 16, 2018)

Boyish looking slayers settle down at 40, meanwhile normies cling to their HS 'sweetheart' that will cuck then eventually.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

Lil_KINJA said:


> Boyish looking slayers settle down at 40, meanwhile normies cling to their HS 'sweetheart' that will cuck then eventually.


yea uhhh no


----------



## Veganist (Nov 16, 2018)

what do you have against older guys


----------



## JustChris (Nov 16, 2018)

Copeeeee, 25 to 30 are prime years for a male


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Copeeeee, 25 to 30 are prime years for a male


coping oldcel spotted


Veganist said:


> what do you have against older guys


the fact that they cope thinking that they look younger and shit, they often view themselves as superior to younger guys etc, which is totally untrue rofl. fucking hate oldcels tbh


----------



## JustChris (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> coping oldcel spotted
> 
> the fact that they cope thinking that they look younger and shit, they often view themselves as superior to younger guys etc, which is totally untrue rofl. fucking hate oldcels tbh



Masculinity peaks at 25 to 30. That’s the age where you can attract any woman you want and not only underage girls.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 16, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Masculinity peaks at 25 to 30. That’s the age where you can attract any woman you want and not only underage girls.


Lmfao chris. I see you cooked up some new bullshit today.


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 16, 2018)

Just run 26 year old Boomer game bro


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

LOL you really think a hot 20year old would slay more than a hot 26yo, 25-28 is prime for males its well known even in sports, thats when fighters peak, football players peak, etc


----------



## JustChris (Nov 16, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Lmfao chris. I see you cooked up some new bullshit today.


It’s true tho. Males are late bloomers. A 26-27 year old guy would outslay a 20 year old one by a large margin. It doesn’t even come close.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

JustChris said:


> It’s true tho. Males are late bloomers. A 26-27 year old guy would outslay a 20 year old one by a large margin. It doesn’t even come close.


THIs forum is dumb, a males prime in every sport is 25-30 especially in combat sports since these “muh fighting success attracts females” give it that much importance


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 16, 2018)

JustChris said:


> It’s true tho. Males are late bloomers. A 26-27 year old guy would outslay a 20 year old one by a large margin. It doesn’t even come close.


Depends boyo. If a man was ugly at 18, it's pretty safe to say that he will also be ugly at 26. Unless he does something to bring about changes. (Cosmetic work, gymcelling, roids.)


----------



## JustChris (Nov 16, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Depends boyo. If a man was ugly at 18, it's pretty safe to say that he will also be ugly at 26. Unless he does something to bring about changes. (Cosmetic work, gymcelling, roids.)



Are you stupid? No offense.

We’re talking about people of equal looks. Not one who’s good looking and the other one ugly as an insect. Jesus.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 16, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Are you stupid? No offense.
> 
> We’re talking about people of equal looks. Not one who’s good looking and the other one ugly as an insect. Jesus.


Point out the part where I'm comparing ugly dudes to good looking ones. I simply said one does not "bloom" automatically if they are ugly.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 16, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Copeeeee, 25 to 30 are prime years for a male


More like 22-25


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> More like 22-25


your 25 year old version shits on your current version easily


----------



## Nibba (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> your 25 year old version shits on your current version easily


How do you mean


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> your 25 year old version shits on your current version easily


stop generalizing  you dumb fucks some people look better in their 30s-40s and others dont. No need to shit on JustChad just cause he mogs the fuck out of u


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> How do you mean


Your 25 year old version has thicker bones, more strength more physical presence, lower inhibition, and most likely will look better


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> THIs forum is dumb, a males prime in every sport is 25-30 especially in combat sports since these “muh fighting success attracts females” give it that much importance


Seconded but the this forum is full of teenagers so I’ve got used to such bs. They’ve only seen life in their school/college so most of them don’t know more than that.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Your 25 year old version has thicker bones, more strength more physical presence, lower inhibition, and most likely will look better


This.

You’ll realize it when you actually grow up.

Current me shits on my 20 year old self by a large margin even tho the difference in looks ain’t that drastic.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

JustChris said:


> This.
> 
> You’ll realize it when you actually grow up.


A 25 year old chadlite/upper tier normie would easily outslay a 19yo chad/chadlite respectively
You also have thicker skin which is a +


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> A 25 year old chadlite/upper tier normie would easily outslay a 19yo chad/chadlite respectively
> You also have thicker skin which is a +


This is actually true and not a cope. It‘s quite the opposite for women though.


----------



## VST (Nov 16, 2018)

If you're a virgin above the age of 18 it's already over.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 16, 2018)

VST said:


> If you're a virgin above the age of 18 it's already over.


85-90% of arab guys are virgins until their 20s because their parents don't allow them to practice premarital sex, now tell me it's over for them too.


----------



## VST (Nov 16, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> 85-90% of arab guys are virgins until their 20s because their parents don't allow them to practice premarital sex, now tell me it's over for them too.


Different culture.
But if you live in the west and you're a virgin above the age of 18, it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 16, 2018)

VST said:


> If you're a virgin above the age of 18 it's already over.


It just began for me at the age of 20. Your age won‘t determine whether it‘s over or not, but your looks will (like old looking skin, balding etc.)


----------



## Swagwaffle (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> if there not in a relationship/married imo
> 
> 
> at that ppoint, you should be in a healty ltr relationship or married.
> ...


Cope


----------



## Nibba (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Your 25 year old version has thicker bones, more strength more physical presence, lower inhibition, and most likely will look better


I hope so lol


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 16, 2018)

I wouldn't say it's over, but it's harder. I was with this one girl and she got weirded out when I explained to her religion-induced virginity. She said most people she grew up with lost their virginity by 16, herself included. It's not relatable to these bitches lol, they have no clue what kind of inhibitions there are for some people.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 16, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I wouldn't say it's over, but it's harder. I was with this one girl and she got weirded out when I explained to her religion-induced virginity. She said most people she grew up with lost their virginity by 16, herself included. It's not relatable to these bitches lol, they have no clue what kind of inhibitions there are for some people.


Idiot. Never tell a woman you're a virgin.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 16, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Idiot. Never tell a woman you're a virgin.


I'm aware now bitch


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 16, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I'm aware now bitch


Good.


----------



## Future Arablite (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> if there not in a relationship/married imo
> 
> 
> at that ppoint, you should be in a healty ltr relationship or married.
> ...



No they aren't

Oldcel is 45/50+, given you are somewhat successful and GL (Slightly above average), then it's not hard to get laid at all even at 40


JustChris said:


> Masculinity peaks at 25 to 30. That’s the age where you can attract any woman you want and not only underage girls.



Dat true tbh


----------



## Nibba (Nov 16, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> then it's not hard to get laid at all even at 40


Imagine some 40 out of shape balding PUA MGTOW retard reading this and getting some sliver of hope lol.

Truly over for 40 year olds if you aren't settled down or escortceling


CupOfCoffee said:


> bitch


----------



## Future Arablite (Nov 16, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> It just began for me at the age of 20. Your age won‘t determine whether it‘s over or not, but your looks will (like old looking skin, balding etc.)



Exactly, which is why degenerate habits such as smoking, drinking, doing drugs and shitty diet are the main evil culprit, not aging in and of itself most of the time tbh


Nibba said:


> Imagine some 40 out of shape balding PUA MGTOW retard reading this and getting some sliver of hope lol.
> 
> Truly over for 40 year olds if you aren't settled down or escortceling




Well yes, that's why i said somewhat GL: they need to at least be in shape (Not fat and semi muscular) and be at most a norwood 2 or below post 40, even if they have an average face and height those two factors mentioned previously alone would put them well above many middle aged men, just go out and observe the majority if you don't believe nibba


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> LOL you really think a hot 20year old would slay more than a hot 26yo, 25-28 is prime for males its well known even in sports, thats when fighters peak, football players peak, etc


oldcel spotted, keep coping boyo.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> oldcel spotted, keep coping boyo.


im 20 you fucking mongoloid, the 25 year old version of anyone shits on their 18yo version, this just proves you've never left your moms basement, who do you think slays at clubs? 18 year olds or full grown males with thick bones at 26?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> im 20 you fucking mongoloid, the 25 year old version of anyone shits on their 18yo version, this just proves you've never left your moms basement, who do you think slays at clubs? 18 year olds or full grown males with thick bones at 26?


alright bro, keep coping thinking you will spend the next 5 yrs to looksmaxx to your "prime" but in reality you spent your prime procrastinating/looksmaxxing till you lost your glow.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> probably due to lyour lack of looks knowdlege e
> 
> alright bro, keep coping thinking you will spend the next 5 yrs to looksmaxx to your "prime" but in reality you spent your prime procrastinating/looksmaxxing till you lost your glow.


LOL, ive got heavy work to do and I'm graduating this year, you think I give a shit about my slay count or how many pussy i can get in one week? It's a well known fact that a man's physical prime is between 25-30, ask anyone and they'll say the same, that's when you're a full grown man. Your 25-30ar old version is your max potential when it comes to dominance/looks or w/e. Just look at boxers, they're at their peak when they're 25-30, look at football players and every other sports, that's the physical prime, look at super models, that's their physical prime. Just leave your house often and you'll know what I'm talking about,
Only a select few can pull off the slay game starting from a young age, most guys have to wait until they're fucking men


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 16, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> Exactly, which is why degenerate habits such as smoking, drinking, doing drugs and shitty diet are the main evil culprit, not aging in and of itself most of the time tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, that's why i said somewhat GL: they need to at least be in shape (Not fat and semi muscular) and be at most a norwood 2 or below post 40, even if they have an average face and height those two factors mentioned previously alone would put them well above many middle aged men, just go out and observe the majority if you don't believe nibba


@Nibba is a nigger don't try to argue with him


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> LOL, ive got heavy work to do and I'm graduating this year, you think I give a shit about my slay count or how many pussy i can get in one week? It's a well known fact that a man's physical prime is between 25-30, ask anyone and they'll say the same, that's when you're a full grown man. Your 25-30ar old version is your max potential when it comes to dominance/looks or w/e. Just look at boxers, they're at their peak when they're 25-30, look at football players and every other sports, that's the physical prime, look at super models, that's their physical prime. Just leave your house often and you'll know what I'm talking about,
> Only a select few can pull off the slay game starting from a young age, most guys have to wait until they're fucking men


no dudee, yea ppl will have stronger bones as they age so what? thats not what attracts prime girls doubt they even give a fuck about strong bones and shit. prime girls are into a youthful glow that 18-22 yr olds have, not 30 yr ldcels, sure there bones will be stronger or w/e, but if you roid/workout you will be stronger overall than your 30 yr oldself that tdoesnt workout/roid.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> no dudee, yea ppl will have stronger bones as they age so what? thats not what attracts prime girls doubt they even give a fuck about strong bones and shit. prime girls are into a youthful glow that 18-22 yr olds have, not 30 yr ldcels, sure there bones will be stronger or w/e, but if you roid/workout you will be stronger overall than your 30 yr oldself that tdoesnt workout/roid.



You're legit braindead and I feel sorry for your parents that they had to raise such child. Must've been some difficult years for them.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You're legit braindead and I feel sorry for your parents that they had to raise such child. Must've been some difficult years for them.


lol at you triggered by me calling you a oldcel, keep coping and hurling personal insults at me rofl idgaf personally, w/e helps you escape the reality of you being an oldcel.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 16, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> @Nibba is a nigger don't try to argue with him


No I'm an endomorph


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lol at you triggered by me calling you a oldcel, keep coping and hurling personal insults at me rofl idgaf personally, w/e helps you escape the reality of you being an oldcel.


Oldcel>currycel


----------



## nattycel (Nov 16, 2018)

25 is the new 60.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Oldcel>currycel


oldcel cope, would rather be curry than be an oldcel any day. There's nothing special about being white anyway.

also jfl at you sucking justchris's dick rofl like a fucking cuck.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> oldcel cope, would rather be curry than be an oldcel any day. There's nothing special about being white anyway.
> 
> also jfl at you sucking justchris's dick rofl like a fucking cuck.


i dont even give a shit about justchris I told you my POV on the situation, Men's physical prime is between 25-28, it's when MALES in general peak, FEMALES want to breed with FULL GROWN MEN, with more physical presence, not "oh muh pretty eyes"l. do you really think a foid will choose a 20 yo over a full grown man to impregnate her?


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i dont even give a shit about justchris I told you my POV on the situation, Men's physical prime is between 25-28, it's when MALES in general peak, FEMALES want to breed with FULL GROWN MEN, with more physical presence, not "oh muh pretty eyes"l. do you really think a foid will choose a 20 yo over a full grown man to impregnate her?


5alas 7aj t7awl ma3 had l dajaj l curry 5alas msh momken ysta3wab la2eno demagho ma takawan mzboot


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> 5alas 7aj t7awl ma3 had l dajaj l curry 5alas msh momken ysta3wab la2eno demagho ma takawan mzboot


hahahahahaha inb4 admins ta3 zoubi y3mlo ban because just speak deathnik language to trigger cucks theory confirmed


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i dont even give a shit about justchris I told you my POV on the situation, Men's physical prime is between 25-28, it's when MALES in general peak, FEMALES want to breed with FULL GROWN MEN, with more physical presence, not "oh muh pretty eyes"l. do you really think a foid will choose a 20 yo over a full grown man to impregnate her?



so your saying 18 yr old girls (the prime age for women) would want a 25-28 yr old to impregnate them? lol wtf?, no dude, they would want someone thats 18-24 yrs old max as a mating partner/boyfriend. Unless the 25-28 yr old is a Chad or rich as fuck.


w/e, we both disagree on this, there's really no swaying you, and dont feel continuing this argument with you. I already made my point clear.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> hahahahahaha inb4 admins ta3 zoubi y3mlo ban because just speak deathnik language to trigger cucks theory confirmed


kos o5t kl el admins wa yl3an rabhom zubbi fihon kelhom lal m3afneen hadol


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 16, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> so your saying 18 yr old girls (the prime age for women) would want a 25-28 yr old to impregnate them? lol wtf?, no dude, they would want someone thats 18-24 yrs old max as a mating partner/boyfriend. Unless the 25-28 yr old is a Chad or rich as fuck.
> 
> 
> w/e, we both disagree on this, there's really no swaying you, and dont feel continuing this argument with you. I already made my point clear.



I - Women peak fertility is early to mid twenties and not 18(she is more likely to die at that age)
_"After puberty, female fertility increases and then decreases, with advanced maternal age causing an increased risk of female infertility. In humans, a woman's fertility peaks in the early and mid-20s, after which it starts to decline slowly. " _
_"
Women are most fertile and have the best chance of getting pregnant in their 20s.

This is the time when you have the highest number of good quality eggs available and your pregnancy risks are lowest."_

II - Men's physical prime is mid to late twenties
Men reach their physical prime in their mid to late twenties according to various studies I cba to link here just google for yourself,
In Combat sports: fighters peak in their late twenties into their early thirties
Cycling: same story
Football, rugby, american football: Same thing
Every other sport: Same thing
What does this indicate to us? It indicates that a man has a higher chance of surviving in the wild at this age, do you think a 18-22 year old boy has a higher chance of surviving in the wild than a full grown man? If this was the case then the boys would be dominating every single sport because it's "their peak" according to you.

*"eak bone mass*_ is the maximum amount of bone a person has during their life.[1] It typically occurs in the early 20s in females and late 20s in males. "_ This is more proof that their physical prime is in the late twenties 

From an evolutionary POV, women want the healthiest, strongest and most capable of surving males to impregnate them not boys, boys wouldn't stand a chance next to full grown men (there are always exceptions to the rule), 

_"dimorphism will increase at puberty, peak over the period of greatest fertility, and decline thereafter. Anthropometric measures at puberty support this hypothesis (Greil, 2006) as do the sexually dimorphic regulatory mechanisms of growth hormones (Jaffe et al., 1998). "_

III - You need to go out more often

If you did you'll realise that the biggest slayers are often around the age of 24-28.
@extreme-overthinker @ZUZZCEL @JustChris 
This is science buddy boyo, it's known facts, unless you want to come up with some science instead of "prime girls are into a youthful glow that 18-22 yr olds have "


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 16, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I - Women peak fertility is early to mid twenties and not 18(she is more likely to die at that age)
> _"After puberty, female fertility increases and then decreases, with advanced maternal age causing an increased risk of female infertility. In humans, a woman's fertility peaks in the early and mid-20s, after which it starts to decline slowly. " _
> _"
> Women are most fertile and have the best chance of getting pregnant in their 20s._
> ...


Males peak in every way at around 27 period.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Nov 17, 2018)

High level cope right there


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 17, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> would rather be curry than be an oldcel any day. There's nothing special about being white anyway.


----------



## badromance (Nov 17, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> im 20 you fucking mongoloid, the 25 year old version of anyone shits on their 18yo version, this just proves you've never left your moms basement, who do you think slays at clubs? 18 year olds or full grown males with thick bones at 26?


Taking this forum seriously is your first mistake,goodluck going against full grown men when you are 19 or 20,in the clubs i've played soccer,i started playing with senior squad when i was 17,the 22-28 age players were always the best and in peak,while the older were slower in every ascept,and younger guys like me have to work 2x as hard as the 22-28 since they are in their PRIME.


----------



## Unwanted (Nov 18, 2018)

For normies, agepill starts at 21 and peeks at 25 when it's over.

However, if you follow skincare routine, keep your hair and lots of other things, agepill starts at 30 or even 40.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> For normies, agepill starts at 21 and peeks at 25 when it's over.
> 
> However, if you follow skincare routine, keep your hair and lots of other things, agepill starts at 30 or even 40.








As Asian boy with skincare routine, I believe I can remain a boy until I'm 60 years old.


----------



## RationalBrody (Mar 27, 2019)

Redpill: if you found this forums, you are already an oldcel.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 27, 2019)

agepill is so fucking brutal srs


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 27, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> I - Women peak fertility is early to mid twenties and not 18(she is more likely to die at that age)
> _"After puberty, female fertility increases and then decreases, with advanced maternal age causing an increased risk of female infertility. In humans, a woman's fertility peaks in the early and mid-20s, after which it starts to decline slowly. " _
> _"
> Women are most fertile and have the best chance of getting pregnant in their 20s.
> ...


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 27, 2019)

The agepill made me old


----------



## Hunter (Mar 27, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> I - Women peak fertility is early to mid twenties and not 18



gigalifefuel tbh


----------



## fobos (Mar 27, 2019)

Women peak at 14 and I'm constantly peaked


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 27, 2019)

Old, yes! In a healthy ltr????? Lololololol. I've been trying and failing since I was 26 boyo. Women do not want ltr anymore


----------



## axedee (Mar 27, 2019)

30-32 is the end boy


29 you are still in your 20s 

30 is over if you entered as loser for example without either high paying high status job or GF
32 is over if you don't enter with both or married


----------



## SHARK (Mar 27, 2019)

Jfl at these coping oldcels. Once again just be Chad theory wins. If you’re Chad, you look good 25-30. If you’re normie or below, you look like utter shit at that age.


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 27, 2019)

Male prime is 25-30


----------



## kobecel (Mar 27, 2019)

Male prime +30 you fags


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 27, 2019)

Zesto said:


> View attachment 4695
> 
> 
> As Asian boy with skincare routine, I believe I can remain a boy until I'm 60 years old.


It's over.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 27, 2019)

Guys, till 30 the age is not that important. Just tell those stupid bitches what they wanna hear, and lie about your age. First find out to what age of men she is attracted, and then tell her what she wants. Girls are so emotional and naive, i even lie to them about my job, income, friends or any other thing. You just have a problem when your balding, because this is unattractive to every girl.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 27, 2019)

@future chadlite "go out more often" vs looking up mountains of research.
who wins?


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 27, 2019)

36 here. Fixing to become a war criminal in the upcoming global war


----------

